# SHAMELESS



## rekcerW (Apr 5, 2021)

The title required caps.

Anyways, at least 1 other person here has to be following that show, and FUCK ME did the latest episode ever get me in tears >:C

EDIT: HUGE FKN SPOILER JUST SCROLL PAST THIS SHIT IF YOU HAVENT SEEN IT

















































Gad dangit that breaks me up.... argh that was hard to watch


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

love that show.

better than that sucky Royale Family.


----------

